# LG G3 VS985 Update to Android 6.1



## Jedaru (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm trying to upgrade my Android LG G3 VS985 to the latest Android Marshmallow 6.1. Once I click "Install now" my phone reboots like normal and begins installing. Around the 3% mark I get the error "Err : 0x1125000" and then my phone reboots again.


----------

